# obummer plan to bring foriegn ebola patients here



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Internal memo pushes bringing non-citizens to US for Ebola treatment; State denies plan
Published October 28, 2014
Internal memo pushes bringing non-citizens to US for Ebola treatment; State denies plan | Fox News
FoxNews.com

A memo obtained by Fox News indicates the Obama administration has been considering allowing non-American Ebola patients into the U.S. for treatment - though a State Department official on Tuesday denied any such plans.

The document was obtained by Fox News from a Capitol Hill source, who said it is a memo prepared by the State Department. The top of the document is marked "sensitive but unclassified - predesicional (sic)."

CLICK TO READ THE MEMO
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/interactive/2014/10/28/state-department-memo-on-ebola-policies/

The "purpose" of the memo states: "Come to an agreed State Department position on the extent to which non-U.S. citizens will be admitted to the United States for treatment of Ebola Virus Disease."

The document goes on to discuss - and advocate for -- devising such a plan. The memo recommends that "State and DHS devise a system for expeditious parole of Ebola-infected non-citizens into the United States as long as they are otherwise eligible for medical evacuation from the Ebola affected countries and for entry into the United States."

Explaining that recommendation, the memo says the U.S., for instance, has an "obligation" to help non-citizen employees of U.S. agencies and U.S.-based private firms. It says the U.S. "needs to show leadership and act as we are asking others to act by admitting certain non-citizens into the country for medical treatment for Ebola Virus Disease (EVD) during the Ebola crisis."

The memo was obtained after House Judiciary Committee Chairman Bob Goodlatte, R-Va., wrote to Secretary of State John Kerry and Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson a week ago asking if either department was formulating a plan to allow non-U.S. citizens with Ebola to come to the U.S. for medical treatment.

Goodlatte also told Fox News Monday night that his office had received "information from within the administration" that such plans were being developed. So far, only American Ebola patients have been brought back to the U.S. for treatment from the disease epicenter in West Africa.

Goodlatte warned that expanding that policy could put the country at more risk.

"Members of the media, my office have received confidential communications saying that those plans are being developed," Goodlatte said Monday night. "This is simply a matter of common sense that if you are concerned about this problem spreading &#8230; we certainly shouldn't be bringing in the patients."

The administration, though, has denied planning to do so.

A State Department official said Tuesday that they're only talking about letting other countries use U.S. planes to transport Ebola patients to their own home countries.

"There are absolutely no plans to MEDEVAC non-Americans who become ill from West Africa to the United States," the official told FoxNews.com. "We have discussed allowing other countries to use our MEDEVAC capabilities to evacuate their own citizens to their home countries or third-countries, subject to reimbursement and availability. But we are not contemplating bringing them back to the U.S. for treatment.

"Allegations to the contrary are completely false."

And on Tuesday, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest was asked about the matter and said "that certainly hasn't happened so far -- I don't know of any plans to do that."

A Goodlatte aide told FoxNews.com that "someone in one of the agencies" initially contacted their office with the tip.

In his letter last week, Goodlatte asked whether the administration is crafting such a plan, seeking details and communications among their employees.

The conservative watchdog group Judicial Watch also reported, shortly before Goodlatte sent the letter, that the administration was "actively formulating" plans to bring Ebola patients into the U.S., with the specific goal of treating them "within the first days of diagnosis."


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Thats pretty -----ed up! Before I read the document I thought it was like a position paper to determine policy, but that letter is really them advocating that we take the lead in the ebola outbreak by going to Africa and bringing back people to treat here. That is crazy talk. I am all for sending everything we can spare to quash this epidemic PDFQ, but bring people here and risking spread of the virus is nuts. Do you know how ebola kills you? It melts you. The virus attacks and kills cells so fast that they begin to rot while you're still wearing them. Stuff oozes out of you and your guts liquify. 

I am surprised that no one has made the connection between ISIS and that Tom Clancy book where they spread ebola with spray paint cans. Good book, but scary shit. I think the president read that book too and thats why he put a lawyer as the ebola czar.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There is no reason to do that. There is not one sane thing about it. To me it proves that he is intent on doing to us what was done to africa. Next there will be formaldehyde in the water and a "whole city!" Take down all at once.
Pretty wild...right in everybody's face. 
If you start seeing lots and lots of bottled water commercials and ads, be careful of the tap water....
http://formaldehydetests.com
(Remember end of January when a supposed "leak" put liquid ebola symptoms in that town's water, but they were on it?)

Found it:http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/01/3...n-west-virginia-tap-water.html?referrer=&_r=0


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Obama assails Ebola quarantines, saying they are based on fear, not facts - The Washington Post

In this wash. Post article, rat rot specifically says the words "we need to make smart decisions" - that is actually code for "killing Americans lots" - it is direct agenda 21 "speak".
What the turd is really saying is "we need this plague spread as far and fast as possible so I can be dictator and we can depopulate!" - right in everybody's face.

He has terrible plans after the election and whoever wins, it will be outrage or war for us. 
But that was just disgusting. So are both of them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The more I read, the more I realize there are a lot more preparations to be made.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Seriously Guys..i now can rightly say, you current politicians are totally nuts..they need electric shock treatment!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

And I'd like to be holding the switch!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Zed said:


> Seriously Guys..i now can rightly say, you current politicians are totally nuts..they need electric shock treatment!!


Perhaps we round them up and send them to ISIS. They don't like rhetoric either.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

If odumbo wants to do this, fine. But let's get the ground rules straight first. 

They need to build a double line, razor wire topped, electrified fence completely around DC.

Then all obola, I mean Ebola patients are to be kept within the fenced area and NO one goes in or out!


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

When are your next presidential elections? :lol:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

2016 Zed. I usually am left with the impression of how could we possibly find two less qualified candidates than the current ones for president only to find 2 such candidates 4 years later.

This type of thinking is so wrong. They will not be happy until Americans start dieing. If your going to be ideologues and insist on free treatment and putting the military in West Africa, build sewage and water treatment facilities as well as hospitals in Liberia and other afflicted countries instead of bring them all here. Instead of borrowing all the money, show some leadership and get other countries like Russia and China to chip in as well as NATO members.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Camel923, After 15 years of Obama styled Leftist, liberal, secular government , fortunately a medium right-wing government has come in power in India...at-last!
This is a government which does not believe in freebies, no-appeasement based vote-bank politics, no-nonsense govt.....Even I'm from minority in India, but i'm done with appeasement oriented spineless governance..


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Scratching my head ...
The POTUS send troops to build clinics to west Africa for "national security reasons", then allows west Africans to come to the USA without a quarantine.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm convinced, the man is POSSESSED.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> I'm convinced, the man is POSSESSED.


How do you suppose some demon would want or be able to possess the devil. I don't think that would work. It would be like telling your boss what to do.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Did anyone see the interview with the nurse in Maine they had quarantined? They let her go and she says she refuses to self quarantine. Says it's her "right" or something or other. I've got news for herroyaldipshitness, SCOTUS has upheld the right of the state to forcibly quarantine for the health and safety of the public. Anyone remember typhoid Mary?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Typhoid mary acted the same way. She is a typhoid mary, acting a script or not.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

If she makes anyone sick, she is libel, and if they die because of her selfishness and self righteousness, that could be first degree. 

Too bad the same can't be true for POTUS.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Reboot the government and vote against all incumbants in the next 2 elections. Clean out the good ol boys club, the clicks, and all of those who use their office for the betterment of their party. Clean them all out or the old timers will corrupt any new electees.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

The time to do that within your party is in the primary not the general. The stakes are too high, especially this year. I'm with you on cleaning out ,even gop, incumbents, and I've worked against many incumbent friends because of this belief. Cleaning them out is a long process, it will never be a clean sweep. That's just not how the numbers work. The best thing to do is vote your conscious with or against the potus, as that's what it comes down too in a general.

* This is just my opinion on the matter. I've worked in politics for 25+ years. I've also been anti-gop-establishment for all of that time and earned the reputation for it both locally and nationally.*


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Scratching my head ...
> The POTUS send troops to build clinics to west Africa for "national security reasons", then allows west Africans to come to the USA without a quarantine.


I HATE sounding like a conspiracy nut. But having said that, I simply CANNOT come up w/ any reason that explains his Ebola-based actions except that he WANTS to create an outbreak here in the US. Seriously, what else could be the reason for all of his actions?
1) Allowing infected doctors back into the US for treatment.
2) Sending Military into the hotzone where we all know they will have direct contact w/ the infected and/or their families.
3) Refusal to stop flights from the hotzone.
4) Refusal to force quarantine on people from the hotzone.
5) Bringing in infected foreign nationals for treatment.


----------

